# Mulțumesc și eu de înțelegere



## wanipa

Dear all,

I think I can catch the meaning of the sentence of

"Multumesc si eu de intelegere."
=
"Thanks and I do understand."

if I were right.

Can we always use the structure "Eu de xxx" like this?

Thanks!


----------



## farscape

The meaning of the expression is "Thank you for (your) understanding". Not sure if this relates to your context now.

Another form would be "Mulțumesc și eu pentru înțelegere" which is in better sync with the Romanian grammar.

f.


----------



## wanipa

Thanks! that's exactly the phrase for the situation!

I've got that "pentru înțelegere" means "for (your) understanding".

1. What do exactly "și" and "eu" mean here?

2. When can we use "de xxx" instead of "pentru xxx"?

Nice Friday!


----------



## farscape

In this case _de_ and _pentru_ are used interchangeably, with _de_ being a more colocvial form.

Mulțumesc de/pentru sfat -> Thank you for the advice.

Ideally _de_ and _pentru_ should not be used interchangeably: pahar de apă in "Te rog să-mi dai un pahar de apă" means a glass (filled) with water whereas here "Te rog să-mi dai un pahar pentru apă" means a glass for water.

I'm pretty sure there is a thread on the forum which goes into some deeper grammar stuff about why "pahar de apă" actually makes sense.

About "și eu" now...

It has the same meaning and role as this "and I":

Thank you!
And I, you!

It's used when replying to stress the "I also thank you" part.

Later,
f.


----------



## wanipa

Mulțumesc frumos!

Am acum înțeles.

 Weekend plăcut!


----------



## irinet

Hi,
'Un pahar _*de *_apă' is 'a glass for water', and 'un pahar _*cu *_apă' is a glass filled with water. 
As farscape says, we use all interchangeably.


----------



## wanipa

Thanks!

It's really interessting to have expressions such as:

pahar de bere (pentru)
pahar de cristal (din)

By the way, do the meanings change if I use "un" in front? eg:
un pahar de apă (cu)
un pahar de lapte (cu)

ie:
un pahar de bere
un pahar de cristal

Mulțumesc frumos!


----------



## irinet

No, it looks that you need / want only *1 *glass of anything, not more.


----------

